

The worst agile project management tool - gegidoni
http://yodiz.com

======
gegidoni
On my 23" screen, I can only see 4 User Stories at once, plus I can delight
myself scrolling like a monkey when the US details exceeds 12 lines.

Seriously guys, WTF ?!!

